#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  μπετόν καθαριότητος και θεμελίωση

## sultanos

καλησπέρα σας !
μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί ενδικτικά το πάχος που πρέπει να έχει η πλάκα υπογείου ( οροφή και δάπεδο ) και το πάχος του μπετόν καθαριότητος?
το δάπεδο υπογείου δένει μέσα στην κολώνα και δοκό ή πάνω απο αυτά ?
πχ εάν κάνω εκσκαφές απο το φυσικό έδαφος 2.30 , θα έχω :
0,05 cm beton καθαριότητος , κολώνα και δοκάρι λογικά στα 0.80(εννοείται πως η κολώνα συνεχίζει ).το δάπεδο θα έχει εξοφλήση στα 0.80 ή θα ξεκινάει στα 0.80 ?
το πάχος του δαπέδου και το πάχος της οροφής του υπογείου πόσο πρέπει να είναι ? 0,15 ή 0,20 cm .
πάνω από το υπόγειο,μεζονέτα.
Δεν με παίρνει και τόσο με τα ύψη , γι'αυτό ρωτάω .
ευχαριστώ !

----------

